# Pics of same queen over the years?



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

See if I cant get a couple this wknd. Nice pics. G


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

My favorite has cropped off wings, going into her third year that I know of, caught her in a stump removal. The lower part of her wings were both cropped off when I found her. She still remains a laying machine and a very resilient variety of worker bee.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Last Year:


This Year:


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> I was looking through some old pictures of my favorite queen (still small enough to have a single "favorite"). Anyway, it was striking to see how much different she looks this year compared to last...
> 
> Last year:
> 
> ...


Third year:


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice looking queen. Do you still have her and how old is she now?

I haven't ventured into holding queens yet and I see that time coming. I'll have to go practice on some drones this spring.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

lharder said:


> Nice looking queen. Do you still have her and how old is she now?


I caught her from a swarming bee tree (small afterswarm) in 2014. Yes I still have her. So she's going into her third season.


----------

